# Classifica



## Actorus (16 Novembre 2022)

https://www.r101.it/news/fuori-onda-news/1340392/in-lombardia-si-tradisce-di-piu.html


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

Grande!
L ho visto anche io prima...non avevo tempo per caricarlo...
Molto interessante


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

Vabbè....sono solo quarta...lo dicevo io che sono una santa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vabbè....sono solo quarta...lo dicevo io che sono una santa


Puoi sempre migliorare


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Puoi sempre migliorare


Cappero....quanti me ne dovrei fare per fare salire la Toscana in classifica???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cappero....quanti me ne dovrei fare per fare salire la Toscana in classifica???


Tantissime


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vabbè....sono solo quarta...lo dicevo io che sono una santa


@ologramma che cappero ridi???


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tantissime


Tantissime che???....io sono etero!!!...mica sono come te che ti piacciono le tette grandi


----------



## ologramma (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @ologramma che cappero ridi???


volevo solo farti capire che per essere prima , ha da pedalà


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> volevo solo farti capire che per essere prima , ha da pedalà


Ok...allora hai ragione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tantissime che???....io sono etero!!!...mica sono come te che ti piacciono le tette grandi



Tantussimi


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tantussimi


Tantussimi????.....Giulia gli occhialiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Novembre 2022)

Io per oggi ho dato.
Ora sono fedele quindi non faccio classifica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tantussimi????.....Giulia gli occhialiiiiii!!!!!


Effettivamente non vedo un cazzo ..devo cambiare le lenti...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io per oggi ho dato.
> Ora sono fedele quindi non faccio classifica.


Io rientro nella classifica sotto molteplici aspetti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io rientro nella classifica sotto molteplici aspetti


Guarda sta mattina l ho letto..ridevo da sola...
Una descrizione molto accurata...


----------



## Actorus (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cappero....quanti me ne dovrei fare per fare salire la Toscana in classifica???


Maremma santa! anche qui in Toscana non si scherza, purtroppo!


----------



## Etta (16 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cappero....quanti me ne dovrei fare per fare salire la Toscana in classifica???


Ne hai di polenta da mangiare per superare la Lombardia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2022)

Dai ottenuti con quale metodo?
E su questa fuffa pure vi vantate?
Capisco metterla sul ridere, ma esagerate.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Maremma santa! anche qui in Toscana non si scherza, purtroppo!


Avevi qualche dubbio???... Che poi secondo me queste classifiche lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano...


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ne hai di polenta da mangiare per superare la Lombardia.


Io adoro la polenta...fatta con il ragù ai funghi...magari anche con un po' di salsiccia...tanto parmigiano sopra...mi hai fatto venire fame


----------



## Etta (17 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io adoro la polenta...fatta con il ragù ai funghi...magari anche con un po' di salsiccia...tanto parmigiano sopra...mi hai fatto venire fame


Anche iooo la adoro. Però con salsiccia e senza funghi.


----------



## ologramma (17 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io adoro la polenta...fatta con il ragù ai funghi...magari anche con un po' di salsiccia...tanto parmigiano sopra...mi hai fatto venire fame


la polenta  da noi la preferiamo quando fa freddo  nel mio caso la mangerei anche ora ,
Noi la facciamo con il sugo  di spuntature di maiale e qualche salsiccia , che mettiamo abbondante e per finire mettiamo il parmigiano e anche tanto pecorino romano per completare .Spesso in famiglia la polenta veniva messa su di una  tavola detta spianatora ,sapete quella che c'era sotto i tavolini , ora abbiamo piatto di legno , cosi uno ci mette e condisce come gli pare.
Per rispondere al tema trattato mi domando , ma come fanno  queste classifiche ? Si transisce  ma chi è che lo confessa per far far la statistica sui tradimenti?
A me me pare na stronzata


----------



## Actorus (20 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la polenta  da noi la preferiamo quando fa freddo  nel mio caso la mangerei anche ora ,
> Noi la facciamo con il sugo  di spuntature di maiale e qualche salsiccia , che mettiamo abbondante e per finire mettiamo il parmigiano e anche tanto pecorino romano per completare .Spesso in famiglia la polenta veniva messa su di una  tavola detta spianatora ,sapete quella che c'era sotto i tavolini , ora abbiamo piatto di legno , cosi uno ci mette e condisce come gli pare.
> Per rispondere al tema trattato mi domando , ma come fanno  queste classifiche ? Si transisce  ma chi è che lo confessa per far far la statistica sui tradimenti?
> A me me pare na stronzata


Credo sia uno dei soliti articoli acchiappa clic, che sfruttando l'argomento pruriginoso genera traffico internet e per dargli una certa solidità usano anche le percentuali con la virgola... .


----------

